# Football & Baseball Players & Fans are Immune To Covid?



## win231 (Oct 19, 2020)

Today, I was flipping through the channels.  I'm not a big sports fan, but I found it interesting and amusing about exceptions to the "Social Distancing" & mask rules that are made.
I watched a few minutes of a football game.  Of course none of the players wear masks & they can't "social distance," so I guess they're immune, despite the physical nature of contact sports like football and basketball, where players are spraying saliva on each other while playing; it can't be avoided.  Spectators for both events are in groups of 10 or 20 all bunched together with spaces between them & the next bunch.  Very few wearing masks.  So.....I guess sports fans are also immune.  Same with the baseball game - except the stands & sidelines had more people in them than the football stadium.  
Pretty amusing situation in the parking lot at Dodger Stadium, too.  They set up some big screens so people could watch the game from their cars like a drive-in movie.  The cars were 6-10 feet apart but each car was really packed; the passengers were like sardines in a can.  And, many fans didn't stay in their cars.  As expected, they walked around the parking lot, chatting & hooting & howling at others.  And very few masks.

What's the secret to their immunity?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2020)

Already the most exhausting season in history, the 2020 NFL campaign now peeks its head around the corner into Week 5 amid cacophonous calamity.

Every morning brings fresh news of positive COVID-19 tests, schedule delays, amended protocols, questions that spawn more questions. Two games were postponed last week, and two more already have been postponed this week. The Tennessee Titans are under investigation and have been banned from their own facility for 10 days so far. The New England Patriots' two best players have tested positive for the coronavirus, and they haven't practiced yet this week after playing on Monday night. Both teams' Week 5 opponents wait for final word on whether and when they might play. No one knows where the next COVID-19-related issue will start, only that it will, and bring with it even more questions and complications.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> What's the secret to their immunity?


Guess we'll find out if it's a secret worth knowing in just a few weeks.


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2020)

The Corona risk changes according to how much money is involved.
Sports is big money, so big sporting events are OK.  Restaurants are privately-owned small businesses, so they're "much higher risk" so they have to stay closed....


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 21, 2020)

There is no secret of immunity:

The NHL and NBA concluded their seasons recently without any infections because they were in *a bubble.*

The NFL is spending a lot of money on testing and tracing. I think players and personnel are tested every three days. Plus people involve have to follow certain protocols. The NFL is also considering *a bubble* for the playoffs and Super Bowl.

Note how the World Series is being played in one location in Texas thereby avoiding travel and exposure.

In my area, some high school football teams and marching bands are having issues with infections. In a few cases, games were postponed because there wasn't enough available players to field a team.


----------



## win231 (Oct 21, 2020)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> There is no secret of immunity:
> 
> The NHL and NBA concluded their seasons recently without any infections because they were in *a bubble.*
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what type of "Bubble" you're referring to.  The bubble in the "Cone of Silence" like on "Get Smart?"   
If you're referring to the "Testing," those are the same tests available to everyone else - and they already admitted they are "47% accurate" because Coronavirus is a group of many viruses that cause (among many other illnesses) the common cold.
So, I still see no special "safety protocols" that make big sporting events safe, but restaurants with smaller crowds unsafe.
And, how would you explain the parking lot situation at baseball stadium parking lots with crowds of people mingling?  The only explanation I can think of is what usually drives everything else:  Money.  They charge $75.00 to watch the World Series in the parking lot.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm not sure what type of "Bubble" you're referring to.  The bubble in the "Cone of Silence" like on "Get Smart?"


*Bubble explained:*
"The NBA bubble refers to the tightly controlled setting where players live, practice and play in order to conclude the 2019-20 season. The players have been confined to a space resembling a luxury boarding school, with proctors and chaperones and rules. It contains quirky details: The teams with the eight best records stay at the newest of the hotels, the Gran Destino Tower in Orlando, Florida, while other teams stay at older hotels. Players are discouraged from spitting and licking their hands. Biometric devices are being used to monitor vital signs. No guests are allowed inside a player’s hotel room. "

https://theundefeated.com/features/the-nba-bubble-is-a-grand-experiment-in-epidemiology/

The National Basketball Association spent approximately $180 million over a four-month span to set up and operate its "bubble campus" at the Walt Disney World Resort in Orlando, Florida, but that investment allowed the NBA to play a total of 172 games, which prevented the league from losing $1.5 billion in expected revenue, according to the _Sports Business Journal_. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tommyb...-prevented-15-billion-in-losses/#3c9e72113823


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Every time groups of people get together in violation of the well-known health precautions, _every single time_, there is an upsurge.  Duh, what does it take to convince people of what is obvious?


----------



## win231 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Every time groups of people get together in violation of the well-known health precautions, _every single time_, there is an upsurge.  Duh, what does it take to convince people of what is obvious?


Perhaps.  But the issue is why some high-profit enterprises are permitted to operate & smaller-profit ones are not.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 21, 2020)

Sports figures immune???? Don't know where that came from. There have been both NFL and NBA players that have gotten the virus. Professional sports are doing as much as they can to keep sports going.........none, to very limited, fans at games, masks are being worn. For those not wearing a mask, they have to face a fine by the League.  

No matter how bad the virus is, the public wants to see their sports on tv and some even get a chance to be at the game. 

There are a lot of the "working class" that has gone back to work here and the morning and evening traffic shows it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Perhaps.  But the issue is why some high-profit enterprises are permitted to operate & smaller-profit ones are not.



IOW, welcome to a one-word America..........money! As I've always said, "money talks".


----------



## 911 (Oct 22, 2020)

I have had this feeling for awhile now. I keep thinking that if we don't have a vaccine by mid winter, we could see a second wave and I would think that it would be worse than the first one. With this virus continuing to mutate, by mid winter, it's possible that it could have the strength and durability that the Spanish flu had. It's like anything else; the longer it hangs around and gains immunity from our ever changing environments, it would only stand to reason that it would be harder to eradicate. I would imagine that it may depend upon the host and his/her tolerance to control the disease using their immune system, but will it? Maybe some yes and maybe some no? Just thinking logically.


----------

